# jungle val not doing well...



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

what substrate do you have and do you have c02


----------



## AlyeskaGirl (Oct 6, 2011)

They are root feeders. Do you have root tabs next to them?

That black outline could be the start of BBA. When plants aren't doing well they can become a target for algae.

Can you post a picture?


----------



## rg0p (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot to add some more details... Yes I have used root tabs. Also, recently I added Osmocote in gel caps as it's been a while since I put in root tabs. I also dose (just once a week) seachem Flourish Comprehensive... I have gravel mixed Caribsea Floramax and some EcoComplete... My lights are on for 10 hrs.... The GH numbers are ~150 ppm. The actual KH values: 40-80 ppm. pH 6.5-7.0. I also have water wisteria, which has come back strong from almost being dead. The wisteris was almost a goner because I removed it from the tank for a while to put Flormax and Ecocomplete as I had only gravel before....
Also, I do not use CO2......


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

how deep are you burying them if any of the green part of the plant is buried it could rot


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Val's prefer moderate pH's i.e.bet.6-7.5, KH should be below 15. It is adviced to keep vall's bet.72-86 degrees fahrenheit. 

How to plant the Val: 
Before planting cut of the yellow and damanged leaves. Val's should not be buried more than the root base, also gravel should not get in between the leaf base. Take care to not bury more than the root base of these plants, nor to get gravel between and amongst their leaf base. Always try to plant the val gently roots should go under the gravel and the crown above the gravel should surround the white base of the plant.

Val's prefer moderate lighting I calculated your it's 1.12 w/g a bit low but yr val's should be fine. If yr light bulbs are older then its lesser. This may be the reason yr plant is growing slow. Lower light levels means slowed photosynthesis which leads to slower growth compared to the same plant in higher light levels. Have you by chance planted the Val's in an area with less light compared to the rest of the aquarium? May be this is the reason coz Val's usually pick up within a month in a new tank. 

If u had stronger light levels i.e. bet.2.5-4 w/g you would've seen the difference the plants would thrive but then you would need CO2 and daily fertilizing regime. Try to avoid Excel coz the Vals have a tendency to melt.


----------



## rg0p (Jul 9, 2012)

Great question. I was wondering about that too. I can tell you it's not any deeper than other plants I have planted in there. I typically, bury the plants in the substrate deep enough and pull it out a tad so as to make sure the crown portion is not buried and also to make the roots grow vertically down....


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

this ones gt me stumped lol


----------



## rg0p (Jul 9, 2012)

Rony, thanks for great suggestions. Actually, I have new lights on them less than a month old. They were getting more lights before as they had tall leaves originally. However, lately other plants (esp mayaca and anacharis) have grown taller and I have prunned the old (dying) leaves from the val... So your point well taken.
I use Excel at very low dose - once a week and 2 mL. And it's 25 gal tank...... I may be wrong, but I don't think it's due to Excel.....


----------



## rg0p (Jul 9, 2012)

AG, sorry I forgot.... Will try to to get a pic this weekend and post... Thanks.


----------



## rg0p (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok I took the vals (assuming that's what this is) out yesterday, trimmed the decayed and dying leaves and a bit of the roots as well. The root looked good, BTW. So replanted them making sure they are not buried deep. I shall hold off on the Excel. I know my tap water is on the softer side, but I don't want to do anything to increase the hardness. I added couple of Osmocote gel caps near the roots. The plant should get better lighting now than before. I will dose Flourish Comp about twice a week. Hopefully, this will my vals. I have added some pics - first 2 showing the black lining on the leaves that I mentioned before, third one after trimming and the 4th after replanting..... Let me know your thoughts. Thanks a bunch.


----------

